
No, you can't join my wifi network - kayge
http://www.troyhunt.com/2015/12/no-you-cant-join-my-wifi-network.html
======
mschuster91
AVM FritzBox and other router models allow creating a "guest" WLAN network.
This only has access to the Internet but cannot do stuff as UPnP port
forwarding.

Pretty nice if you don't want everyone and their dog to search your home
server for private stuff.

